
Ask HN: Who are your (programming) heros/heroines? - spenihana
I am enamored with john carmack and cliff click. I watch all of videos and read all of their blogs. Who do you idolize as leaders in programming?
======
jurgenwerk
I don't really like idolizing developers that much, especially calling them
heros - because it puts a big mental divide between you and them, making you
think you could never reach their level.

I do however never miss a post from Tom Dale and Yehuda Katz (when they are
not ranting about politics), and Patrick McKenzie (when he's not ranting about
cryptocurrencies).

------
Johnny_Brahms
Maybe not hero, but I thoroughly enjoy Andy Wingo's writings and talks. Every
time I forget that programming is fun, I go to his blog.

He really likes what he does and is a very inspiring individual, and does a
lot to bridge the gap between academia and us regular folks.

------
oldsklgdfth
Zed Shaw, the programming motherfucker.

[http://programming-motherfucker.com/](http://programming-motherfucker.com/)

------
headcrack
D.J. Bernstein

~~~
jstewartmobile
Seconded: [https://cr.yp.to/djb.html](https://cr.yp.to/djb.html)

------
saluki
@DHH

